# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Nata e Kadrit

## ORIONI

*Si ta k&#235;rkojm&#235; nat&#235;n e Kadrit?*



Lejletul kad&#235;r (nata e kadrit) &#235;sht&#235; nata m&#235; e bekuar. Nj&#235; person i cili e humb at&#235; me t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235; ka humbur nj&#235; sasi t&#235; madhe t&#235; mire. N&#235;se nj&#235; besimtar &#235;sht&#235; shum&#235; i zellsh&#235;m p&#235;r t’ju bindur Allahut dhe p&#235;r t&#235; shtuar veprat e mira n&#235; regjistrin e tij, ai duhet t&#235; p&#235;rpiqet q&#235; t&#235; takohet me k&#235;t&#235; nat&#235; dhe ta kaloj&#235; ate n&#235; adhurim dhe n&#235; bindje (ndaj Allahut). N&#235;se kjo do t’i pranohet atij t&#235; gjitha gjynahet e m&#235;parshme do t’i falen.

Duke falur namaz nate (kijam ul lejl)

&#203;sht&#235; e rekomanduar p&#235;r t&#235; b&#235;r&#235; nj&#235; namaz nate t&#235; gjat&#235; gjat&#235; net&#235;ve n&#235; t&#235; cilat mund t&#235; q&#235;lloj&#235; Nata e Kadrit. Kjo tregohet n&#235; shum&#235; hadithe, si m&#235;posht&#235;:

Ebu Dher, radijallahu anhu, transmeton: “Ne agj&#235;ruam me t&#235; d&#235;rguarin e Allahut, salallahu alejhi ve sel-lem, n&#235; Ramazan. Ai nuk na udh&#235;hoqi n&#235; falje aspak deri kur kur kishin mbetur shtat&#235; net&#235; t&#235; Ramazanit. At&#235;here ai u ngrit me ne (p&#235;r tu falur) derisa nj&#235; e treta e nat&#235;s kishte kaluar. Ai nuk u fal me ne n&#235; dit&#235;n e gjasht&#235;. N&#235; nat&#235;n e pest&#235;, ai u fal me ne derisa gjysma e nat&#235;s kaloi. K&#235;shtu ne i tham&#235;:”O i d&#235;rguar i Allahut!A po falesh me ne t&#235;r&#235; nat&#235;n?” Ai u p&#235;rgjigj: “Kushdo q&#235; q&#235;ndron (n&#235; kijam) n&#235; Nat&#235;n e Kadrit me Imamin derisa (imami) ta p&#235;rfundoj&#235; faljen, &#235;sht&#235; e regjistruar p&#235;r t&#235; q&#235; ai &#235;sht&#235; falur t&#235;r&#235; nat&#235;n...”[Transmetuar nga Ib&#235;n Ebi Shejbe, Ebu Davud, El-Tirmidhi (i cili e ka b&#235;r&#235; autentik), en-Nesai, Ib&#235;n maxhe, et-Tahavi (n&#235; Sherh Ma’an il-Athar, Ib&#235;n Nasr, el-Ferjabi dhe el-Bejhaki. Zingjiri i tyre &#235;sht&#235; i sakt&#235;]

Ebu Hurejre, radijallahu anhu, ka transmetuar q&#235; i d&#235;rguari i Allahut ka th&#235;n&#235;: “Kushdo q&#235; q&#235;ndron (n&#235; kijam) n&#235; Nat&#235;n e Kadrit (dhe n&#235;se i b&#235;het e mundshme atij) nga besimi i tij dhe shpresa (p&#235;r shp&#235;rblimin e Allahut) do t’i falen t&#235; gjitha gjynahet e m&#235;parshme”.[El-Buhari dhe Muslimi, me shtes&#235; “dhe n&#235;se i b&#235;het e mundshme atij” &#235;sht&#235; e regjistruar nga Ahmedi nga nj&#235; transmetim i Ubade Bin es-samit, n&#235;nkupton q&#235; &#235;sht&#235; e lejuar p&#235;r t&#235; q&#235;n&#235; midis adhuruesve t&#235; sinqert&#235; gjat&#235; k&#235;saj nate t&#235; bekuar]

*B&#235;rja e duave*

&#203;sht&#235; gjithashtu e rekomanduar t&#235; b&#235;hen dua t&#235; gjata gjat&#235; k&#235;tij muaji. Aisha, radijallahu anha, ka transmetuar q&#235; ajo e ka pyetur t&#235; d&#235;rguarin e Allahut, salallahu alejhi ve sel-lem: ”O i d&#235;rguari i Allahut! N&#235;se un&#235; ta di se cila &#235;sht&#235; nata e Kadrit, cfar&#235; duhet t&#235; them gjat&#235; saj?”

“O Allah! Ti je fal&#235;s dhe ti e do faljen. K&#235;shtu m&#235; fal”. [I transmetuar nga Ahmedi, Ib&#235;n Maxhe, dhe et-Tirmidhi]

Shmagja nga k&#235;naq&#235;sit&#235; e k&#235;saj bote p&#235;r hir t&#235; adhurimit

&#203;sht&#235; e rekomanduar p&#235;r t&#235; shpenzuar m&#235; tep&#235;r koh&#235; n&#235; adhurim gjat&#235; net&#235;ve n&#235; t&#235; cilat Lejletul Kad&#235;r (nata e kadrit) &#235;sht&#235; e mundshme t&#235; bjer&#235;. Kjo thirrje p&#235;r shamngjen e shum&#235; d&#235;shirave t&#235; k&#235;saj bote b&#235;het n&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; q&#235; t&#235; sigurohet koh&#235; dhe mendime vet&#235;m p&#235;r Allahun. Aisha, radijallahu anha, ka th&#235;n&#235;: “Kur dhjet&#235; dit&#235;t e fundit (t&#235; Ramazanit) fillonin, Pejgamberi, salallahu alejhi ve sel-lem, do ta shtr&#235;gonte izarin e tij (ai q&#235;ndronte larg nga grat&#235; e tij n&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; q&#235; t&#235; kishte m&#235; shum&#235; koh&#235; p&#235;r adhurim), e kalonte t&#235;r&#235; nat&#235;n zgjuar (duke u falur) dhe zgjonte familjen e tij”.[El-Buhari dhe Muslimi]

Dhe ajo, radijallahu anha, gjithashtu ka th&#235;n&#235;: “I d&#235;rguari i Allahut, salallahu alejhi ve sel-lem, e shtonte adhurimin m&#235; shum&#235; n&#235; dhjet&#235; dit&#235;n e fundit sesa n&#235; dit&#235;t e tjera”.[Muslimi]


*Shejh Muhammed Nasiruddin Albani*

----------


## ORIONI

*Nata e Kadrit*


All-llahu thotë (përkthim i kuptimit):

*1. Ha, Mimë. [Këto shkronja janë prej mrekullive të Kuranit dhe askush tjetër pos All-llahut (të Vetmit) nuk e din kuptimin e tyre.]

2. Pasha librin sqarues (të së drejtës nga e kota)!

3. Ne e zbritëm ate në një natë të bekuar (në natën e Kadrit). Ne dëshiruam tu tërheqim vërejtjen,e njerëzit të jenë të gatshëm. 

4. Në atë (natë) zgjidhet çdo çshtje në mënyrë të prerë. 

5. Urdhër i përcaktuar nga Vetë Ne. Ska dyshim se Ne dërguam të dërguar. 

6. (E zbritëm) Nga Mëshira e Zotit tënd; Ai është dëgjuesi, i dijshmi. [al-Duhan 44:1-6]* 

All-llahu dërgoi Kuranin në këtë natë të cilën Zoti e ka përshkruar si të bekuar. Transmetohet prej një grupi të Selefit  duke përfshirë Ibn Abbaas, Kutaadah, Saiid ibn Xhubejr, Ikrimah, Muxhahid dhe tjerë  se nata në të cilën është shpallur Kurani ka qenë Lejlet ul-Kadr.

Shprehja Në atë (natë) zgjidhet çdo çshtje në mënyrë të prerë don të thotë, në atë natë fati i të gjitha krijesave vendoset për vitin e ardhshëm. Në atë natë shkruhet se kush do të jetojë, kush do të vdes, kush do të shpëtohet, kush do të mallkohet, kush do të paracaktohet për në Xhennet, e kush do të paracaktohet për në Xhehenem, kujt do ti dhurohet nderi, kush do të turpërohet, ku do të paraqitet thatësia dhe uria, dhe çdo gjë tjetër të cilën e dëshiron All-llahu atë vit.

Ajo që nënkuptohet me idenë se fati i të gjitha krijesave shkruhet në Lejlet ul-Kadr është  e All-llahu e din më së miri  se në Lejlet ul-Kadr ato barten prej el-Lauh ul-Mafhuuz. Ibn Abbaas tha: Mund të shifni një njeri i cili furnizon shtëpinë e tij ose e punon token e tij, dhe ai është prej atyre të cilët do të vdesin, dmth., është urdhëruar në Lejlet ul-Kadr se ai është njëri prej tyre të cilët do të vdesin (në vitin e ardhëshëm). Dhe poashtu është thënë se në këtë natë, fati i njerëzve ju tregohet melaikeve.

Kuptimi i Kadr është nderim ose respektim, dmth. ajo është natë e cila nderohet për shkak të karakteristikave të saja të veçanta, dhe pasi që personi i cili rrin i zgjuar gjatë kësaj nate bëhet njeri i nderit. Dhe është thënë se Kadr don të thotë shtrëngim, në kuptimin se dituria kur është saktë kjo natë, është e fshehur. El-Haliil ibn Ahmed ka thënë: është quajtur Lejlet ul-Kadr pasi që bota shtrëngohet nga numri i madh i melaikeve në këtë natë, dhe Kadr don të thotë shtrëngim. All-llahu thotë (përkthim i kuptimit):

Por, kur për ta sprovuar ia pakëson furnizimin (e varfëron) [fe kadara alejhi rizkahu] [el-Fexhr 89:16], dmth., duke shtrënguar ose zvogëluar furnizimin e tij.

Dhe është thënë se Kadr don të thotë Kadar, dmth., se në këtë natë vendosen urdhërat për vitin e ardhshëm, siç thotë All-llahu (përkthim i kuptimit):

*Në atë (natë) zgjidhet çdo çështje në mënyrë të prerë. [ed-Duhaan 44:4]*

dhe pasi që urdhërat e All-llahut vendosen dhe shkruhen në këtë natë.

Ashtu që All-llahu e ka quajtur Lejlet ul-Kadr, për shkak të vlerës së madhe të saj dhe statusit të lartë me All-llahun, dhe pasi që aq shumë mëkate falen dhe aq shumë të meta fshehen gjatë kësaj nate. Pasi që ajo është nata e faljeve, siç është përcjellur në el-Sahiihejn nga Ebu Hurejre (All-llahu qoftë i kënaqur me të) se i Dërguari (sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem) ka thënë: Kush e falë natën e Kadrit me besim dhe shpresim i falën mëkatet që i ka bërë më parë (el-Buhaari, 1910; Muslim, 760).

All-llahu i ka dhënë kësaj nate karakteristika speciale të cilat e bëjnë ate unike:

ثshtë nata në të cilën është shpallur Kurani, siç përmendëm më lartë. Ibn Abbaas dhe të tjerët kanë thënë: All-llahu dërgoi Kuranin në një kohë prej el-Leuh el-Mahfuuz në Bejt el-Izzah në qiellin e parë, dhe mandej ju shpall të Dërguarit të All-llahut (sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem) në periudha sipas ngjarjeve gjatë njëzet e tre vjetëve. (Tefsiir Ibn Kathiir, 4/529)

All-llahu e ka përshkruar atë duke qenë më e mire sesa një mijë muaj, siç ka thënë Ai (përkthim i kuptimit): Nata e Kadrit është më e rëndësishme se një mijë muaj! [el-Kadr 97:3].

All-llahu e ka përshkruar si të bekuar, siç ka thënë Ai (përkthim i kuptimit):* Ne e zbritëm ate (këtë Kuran) në një natë të bekuar (në natën e begatshme të Kadrit) [el-Duhaan 44:3].*
Në këtë natë, melaiket dhe Shpirti [er-Ruuh] zbresin, dmth., shumë melaike lëshohen poshtë në këtë natë pasi që është shumë e bekuar, dhe melaiked zbresin poshtë kur bekimi dhe mëshira e All-llahut vijnë poshtë, posikur atëherë kur recitohet Kurani, dhe ato i rrethojnë qarqet e dhikrit (tubimet ku përkujtohet All-llahu), dhe ato me respect ndaj atij, i rrahin krahët e tyre për atë i cili sinqerisht kërkon dituri. (Shif Tefsiir Ibn Kathiir, 4/531). Shpirti [er-Ruuh] është Xhibrili (alejhi selam), i cili veçanërisht përmendet në këtë mënyrë si shenjë respekti ndaj tij.

Kjo natë përshkruhet si paqë, dmth., është e sigurtë, pasi që Shejtani nuk mund të bën asnjë të keqe ose të shkakton dëm në këtë natë, siç ka thënë Muxhaahid. (Shif Tefsiir Ibn Kathiir, 4/531). Në këtë natë, shumë njerëz shpëtohen prej dënimit për shkak të veprave të tyre për të adhuruar All-llahun, Qoftë i lartësuar.

Në atë (natë) zgjidhet çdo çështje në mënyrë të prerë. [ed-Duhaan 44:4  përkthim i kuptimit], dmth., punët e atij viti dërgohen prej el-Leuh ul-Mahfuuz melaikeve të cilat shënojnë urdhërat; e atyre të cilët do të jetojnë, dhe atyre të cilët do të vdesin, çfarë furnizimi do tju jepet, çka do të ndodhë deri në fund të vitit, çdo çështje e paracaktimeve urdhërohet, dhe ajo nuk mund të ndryshohet apo të ndërrohet. (Shif Tafsiir Ibn Kathiir, 4/137, 138). E tëra kjo i është e njohur All-llahut para se ajo të shenohet poshtë, por Ai ja bën të njohur melaikeve se çka do të ndodhë, dhe i urdhëron të kryejnë atë për të cilën janë besuar. (Sherh Sahiih Muslim lil-Neueui, 8/57).

All-llahu i falë gabimet e mëparme të atij i cili qëndron i zgjuar dhe falet gjatë natës me besim dhe shpresë për ta përfituar shpërblimin nga Ai. Transmetohet në hadithin e Ebu Hurejres (All-llahu qoftë i kënaqur prej tij) se i Dërguari (sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem) ka thënë: Cilido që agjëron muajin e Ramazanit nga besimi dhe shpresa për të fituar shpërblim, të gjitha mëkatet e tija të mëparme do të falen, dhe cilido që rrin i zgjuar gjatë Lejlet ul-Kadr nga besimi dhe shpersa për të fituar shpërblim, të gjitha mëkatet e tija të mëparme do të falen. (Buhaari, Muslim). Shprehja nga besimi dhe shpresa për të fituar shpërblim don të thotë, besimi në premtimin e All-llahut për këtë vepër, dhe kërkimi i shpërblimit, pa asçfarë synimi ose qëllimi tjetër, siç është kryerja e saj me qëllim që të tjerët të shofin, etj. (Feth el-Beeri, 4/251).

All-llahu ka shpallur një sure që ka të bën me këtë natë e cila do të përsëritet deri në Ditën e Ringjalljes, në të cilën Ai përmend nderin dhe vlerën e madhe të kësaj nate. Kjo është sureja në të cilën Ai thotë (përkthim i kuptimit në gjuhën shqipe):




*Ne e zbritëm atë (Kur'anin) në natën e Kadrit. E ç'të bëri ty të dijsh se ç'është nata e Kadrit? Nata e Kadrit është më e rëndësishme se një mijë muaj! Me lejen e Zotit të tyre në (atë natë) të zbresin engjëjt dhe shpirti (Xhibrili) për secilën çështje. Ajo (që përcakton Zoti) është paqe deri në agim të mëngjesit. (El-Kadër: 1-5).*

I dërguari (sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem) e kërkonte këtë natë, me shpresë se do të përfiton të mira prej kësaj nate, dhe ai është shembull për këtë Ummet.

ثshtë mustehabb që të kërkohet ajo gjatë Ramazanit, e sidomos gjatë dhjetë netëve të fundit të muajit. 

Lejlet ul-Kadr është në dhjetë ditët e fundit të Ramazanit, siç është përmendur në hadithin e Ebu Saiid të përmendur më lartë, dhe siç është përmendur në hadithin e Aaishes, dhe në hadithin e Ibn Umar i cili ka thënë se i Dërguari (sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem) ka thënë: Kërkoni natën e Kadrit në dhjetë ditët e fundit të Ramazanit.

ثshtë më e mundëshme të jetë njëra prej netëve me numër tek, për shkak të hadithit të Aaishes e cila ka thënë se i Dërguari i All-llahut (sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem) ka thënë: Kërkoni natën e Kadrit në ditët tek nga dhjetë ditët e fundit të Ramazanit. (el-Buhaari, 4/259)

Duhet sidomos ta kërkojmë në netët me numër tek, dmth., me njëzet e një, njëzet e tre, njëzet e pesë, njëzet e shtatë dhe njëzet e nëntë. Transmetohet në el-Sahiihejn se i Dërguari (sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem) ka thënë: Kërkoni natën e Kadrit në ditët tek nga dhjetë ditët e fundit të Ramazanit. (rrëfyer nga el-Buhaari, 1912, shif poashtu, 1913. Poashtu e rrëfyer nga Muslimi, 1167, shif poashtu 1165).

Në Sahiih ul-Buhaari rrëfehet se Ubaadah ibn es-Saamit ka thënë: se i Dërguari (sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem) doli të na tregon se kur është Lejlet ul-Kadr, dhe dy prej muslimanëve grindeshin. Ai tha: Dola të ju tregoj se kur është Lejlet ul-Kadr, ndërsa filani me filanin grindeshin, prandaj ajo [dituria se kur është Lejlet ul-Kadr] u morr prej mua. Ndoshta kjo është më mirë për ju. Pra kërkojeni me të nëntin dhe të shtatin dhe të pestin (el-Buhaari, 1919), dmth., në netët me numër tek.

Ky hadith tregon se sa keq që është të grindet dhe të përleshet, e sidomos me çështje të cilat kanë të bëjnë me fenë, dhe se kjo është shkak për largimin dhe fsherjen e të mires.

Lejlet ul-Ladr është më e mundëshme të jetë në shtatë ditët e fundit. Ibn Umar (All-llahu qoftë i kënaqur prej tij) tregon se një njeri prej shoqëruesve të Dërguarit (sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem) ka pare Lejlet ul-Kadrin në ëndërr, dhe se ajo ka qenë njëra prej shtatë netëve të fundit. I Dërguari i All-llahut (sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem) tha: Si duket ëndërrat e tua janë dakorduar se është njëra prej shtatë netëve të fundit, ashtu që kush dëshiron ta kërkon, le ta kërkon në shtatë netët e fundit. (rrëfyer nga el-Buhaari, 1911; Muslim, 1165).

Më e mundëshmeja është që të jetë në natën e njëzet e shtatë. ثshtë transmetuar në një hadith të rrëfyer nga Ahmed prej Ibn Umar, dhe një hadith të rrëfyer nga Ebu Davuud prej Muaauija, se i Dërguari (sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem) ka thënë: Lejlet ul-Kadr është nata e njëzet e shtatë. (Musned Ahmed dhe Sunen Ebu Davuud, 1386). 

Këndvështrimi se është nata e njëzet e shtatë është mendimi i shumicës së Sahabeve dhe shumicës së dijetarëve, dhe Ubejj ibn Kab (All-llahu qoftë i kënaqur me të) e kërkonte, duke mos thënë inshaAll-llah, se është nata e njëzet e shtatë. Zurr ibn Hubejsh tha: Unë thash: اka të bën ta thuash këtë, O Ebul-Mundhir? Ai tha: sipas shenjave me anë të cilave i Dërguari i All-llahut (sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem) na tregoi: se dielli lind në atë mëngjes pa rreze të dukshme. (Rrëfyer nga Muslim,2/268).

Fakti se zakonisht ajo është nata e njëzet e shtatë  e All-llahu e din më së miri  nuk don të thotë se ky është gjithmonë rasti. Mund të jetë nata e njëzet e një, siç është përmendur në hadithin e Ebu Seiid, ose mund të jetë e njëzet e treta, siç është përmendur në rrëfimin e Abd-Allaah ibn Unejs (All-llahu qoftë i kënaqur me të). Sipas një hadithi të rrëfyer nga Ibn Abbaas (All-llahu qoftë i kënaqur me te), i Dërguari (sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem) ka thënë: Kërkojeni në dhjetë ditët e fundit të Ramazanit, atëherë kur kanë mbetur nëntë ditë, dhe kur kanë mbetur shtatë ditë, dhe kur kanë mbetur pesë ditë. (Rrëfyer nga el-Buhaari, 4/260).

All-llahu ka fshehur këtë natë ashtu që robërit e tij do të përpiqen ta kërkojnë, dhe do të përpiqen në adhurimin e tyre, ashtu sikur ka fshehur edhe orën e xhumasë, e ashtu me rradhë. Ashtu pra besimtari duhet të përpiqet me këmbëngulësi gjatë ditëve dhe netëve të këtyre dhjetë ditëve, duke kërkuar Lejlet ul-Kadr-in dhe duke përcjellur shembullin e të Dërguarit tone (sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem), dhe ai duhet të përpiqet të bën dua dhe të kërkon afrimin ndaj All-llahut.

Transmetohet se Aaisheja ka thënë: Unë thash, O i Dërguar i All-llahut, çka mendon nëse e dëshmoj-përjetoj Lejlet ul-Kadr, çka duhet të them? Ai tha: 



اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عُفُوٌّ كَرِيمٌ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي



All-llahumme inneke Afuw-wun Keriimun tuhibbul afwe fefuanni

All-llahu im, Ti je Falës, Bujar dhe e do faljen, ndaj më fal mua. (Imaam et-Tirmidhi (3515) isnedi i tij është sahiih).

E treta: vlerë më e madhe i përvishet Itikaaf-it në këtë natë në dallim prej të gjitha netëve gjatë vitit. 

Nuk është thelbësore për atë i cili e zenë Lejlet ul-Kadr të din se e ka zënë. Qëllimi është të përpiqet shumë dhe të jetë i sinqertë në adhurimin e tij, pa marrë parasysh se a e din ai se a e ka zënë. ثshtë e mundur që disa prej tyre të cilët nuk e dinë këtë mund të jenë më mirë me All-llahun dhe në pozitë më të lartësuar sesa ata të cilët dinin se cila është kjo natë, pasi që të parët u përpoqën shumë. Ne lusim All-llahun të pranojë agjërimin tone dhe namazin tone gjatë natës, dhe të na ndihmon të përkujtojmë Atë dhe të falënderojmë Atë dhe të adhurojmë Atë ashtu siç duhet. All-llahu e bekoftë të Dërguarin tone Muhammedin.

----------


## shkodrane82

Me 30 Nentor i bie kete here apo jo...?? Flm.

----------


## islambel

pershendetje te gjithve
une e pata vetem nje pytje nese ka mundesi memu pergjixh sa ma shpejt.
kur asht nata kadrit dhe kur asht bajrami???
flm per pergjigjen e juaj
tung

----------


## BLUN

une sonte do ha syfyrin, neser agjeroj sepse ne 30 eshte nata e kadrit (mire e tha shkodrania)

Zoti ju bekoft  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shkodrane82

> une sonte do ha syfyrin, neser agjeroj sepse ne 30 eshte nata e kadrit (mire e tha shkodrania)
> 
> Zoti ju bekoft



Dhe une si ti, sonte syfyrin e neser me Bismilah ne kete nate te madhe.. :buzeqeshje: 
Mos harro hallven...!

----------


## BLUN

prit se tani u sigurova, me sa morra vesh mund te haet deri sa te veje ora 5 i mengjezit, keshtu qe ngjishuni tere naten  :ngerdheshje: 

gjume te embel

----------


## ORIONI

E para quhet Nata e Kadrit dhe jo dita e Kadrit.Ajo qe muslimani duhet te beje eshte te falet dhe  ta luse Zotin naten megjithese diten duhet ta kaloje me agjerim.Pra Shkodrane Hallva nuk eshte adhurim ne kete nate mund te besh dhe bakllava ajo qe duhet te bere ne kete nate eshte te gjej duke e lutur Zotin.Per me shume lexoni shkrimin lart.

----------


## islambel

flm shuuum per pergjigjen e juaj ju pershendes dhe zoti ju bekoft

----------


## BLUN

keni ven re qe ndryshoj dhe ora sot? une syfyrin e hengra me oren e vjeter

iftari eshte nga ora 5:30 apo jo?

----------


## FLOWER

do kishte qene nje ndihme nese do na kishit treguar daten. i bie 29 duke gdhire 30 apo 30 duke gdhire 31?

----------


## BLUN

29 duhej ngren syfyri dhe ne 30 (sonte) haet iftari, agjeron gjat dites sot deri aty nga ora 530

----------


## shkodrane82

> keni ven re qe ndryshoj dhe ora sot? une syfyrin e hengra me oren e vjeter
> 
> iftari eshte nga ora 5:30 apo jo?



Mund te jete me heret, pasi sikur te shkoje nje ore mrapa i bie qe te hahet
ne 4:53 ketej nga NJ. Po gje me siguri s'di.

----------


## diikush

Gezuar naten e shenjte te Kadrit!

----------


## StormAngel

Gezuar te gjitheve Lejletul Kadrin.

Zoti ju bekofte

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

*Nata e Kadrit nëpër Kosovë* *2008*


*Nata e Kadrit nëpër Kosovë
Edhe këtë vitë, xhamitë e Kosovës ishin të vogla për t'i pranuar të gjithë ata që dëshiruan të marrin pjesë në namazet e natës të organizuara enkas për Natën e Kadrit.*

E shtunë, 27 Shtator 2008 16:22

Edhe këtë vitë, xhamitë e Kosovës ishin të vogla për t'i pranuar të gjithë ata që dëshiruan të marrin pjesë në namazet e natës të organizuara enkas për Natën e Kadrit, natë e cila është më e vlefshme se 1000 muaj. Shumë xhami të Kosovës, gjatë dhjetë netëve të fundit të muajti të bekuar të Ramazanit, kanë qenë të hapura për besimtarë dhe besimtare të cilët në mënyrë të organizuar dhe në bashkësi kanë falur namazet e natës dhe kanë bërë lutje të tjera.

Në Prishtinë, Nata e Kadrit ishte nje natë e gjallë, ku vërehej lëvizja e qytetarëve duke vizituar xhamitë e qytetit. Xhamitë ishin të mbushura përplot si dhe oborret e tyre. Veqantia e kësaj nate ishte se në namazin e natës morrën pjesë numër shumë i madh i tëe rinjëve. Namazi i natës u fal pothuajse në të gjitha xhamitë e kryeqytetit pergjatë dhjetëshit të fundit të Ramazanit.* Disa xhami ishin më të veqanta për nga numri i madh i pjesëmarrësve në namaz. Xhamia e Muhaxherëve kishte kaluar kapacitetet e veta me numrin e madh të xhematit. Aty ishin tubuar mbi 1600 qytetarë ku pas namazit të rinjë të organizuar kishin përgaditur për të gjithë pjesëmarrësit ëmbëlsira, bakllava dhe pije. Namazi i natës në xhami të qytetit faleshin në orë të ndryshme, që nga ora 00:00 pas mesnatës e deri në kohën e syfyrit. Gjallëria e kësaj nate ishte veqanti si asnjëherë më parë në qytetin e Prishtinës*./Behar Avdiu, Prishtinë/


*Nata e Kadrit në Prizren u prit në dy xhamitë kryesore, Xhamia e Mehmet Pashës (Bajrakli Xhami) dhe Xhamia e Emin Pashës.* Këto dy xhami ishin të vogla për t'i pranuar të gjithë të interesuarit. Në syfyr pjesëmarrësit kishin rastin të shijojnë specialitetin e Prizrenit "toplija" si dhe ëmbëlsira. Në Xhaminë e Mehmet Pashës ishin të pranishëm edhe shumë imam si: Adnan Arifi, Hfz. Faton Bytyqi dhe kryeatri i Bashkësisë Islame në Prizren Lutfi Ballaku. /Jyxhel Spahi, Prizren/

*Në Ferizaj* namazi i natës u fal në Xhaminë e Madhe dhe në xhaminë e Nikodemit. Namazi në xhaminë e madhe filloi në ora 23:00 dhe përfundoi pas mesnate në praninë e qindra besimtarëve të dy gjinive. Namazi i natës në xhaminë e Nikodemit ka vazhduar deri në namazin e sabahut. /Ilir Gashi, Ferizaj/



*Edhe në podujevë* rreth 500 besimtarë kanë falur namazin e natës. Për nder të Natës së Kadrit është organizuar një tribunë fetare. Ligjërues në këtë tribunë ishin Muhamed Fazliu dhe Muharrem Bryma, ndërsa mysafir ka qenë Zekerija Berisha. Kjo tribunë është organizuar nën mbikqyrjen e kryetarit të këshillit të Bashkësisë Islame në Podujevë Idriz Bilalli. /Besim Arbanashi, Podujevë/



*Gjithashtu është organizuar namaz nate në Natën e Kadrit në Obiliq/Kastriot ku kanë marrë pjesë mbi 800 qytetar.* Ligjerues në këtë natë ishte Rexhep Qerkezi dhe Fadil Sahiti, pas namazit për të pranishmit është shpërndarë ambelsira dhe pija në dalje të xhamisë nga Pro Credit Bank. /Xhavit Fazliu, Kastriot/


http://www.mesazhi.com/news_detail.php?id=6685










*Allahu ua pranoft lutjet e sinqerta besimtarve musliman ne ket nat te madhe , po ndihem shum krenar kur shof se si muslimanet ne Kosov po organizohen ne ket menyr , kjo po na jep forcat edhe neve muslimaneve qe jetojm akoma ne teritoret sllave , inshallah nje dit te jemi te bashkuar me vllezrit tan ne anen tjeter te kufirit.* 
Drini i Zi

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

Edhe nje video nga falja e namazit te nates ne xhamin e Bajraklis.

----------


## Omeri r.a

nese e gjeni momentin te e nates se kadrit  kurgja mos lipni veq lipne 1 gje me te rencishme qe nuk naj  garanton kurkush   KERKONE GJENNETIN QE TE JENI PERGJITHMON  ATY   QYKJO ESHTE MA E MIRA

----------


## princcesha

Selam gjithve.... dhe Allahu na i pranoft duajat dhe agjerimin... Inshallah....

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

> Selam gjithve.... dhe Allahu na i pranoft duajat dhe agjerimin... Inshallah....


Amin , edhe juve inshallah.

----------

